# Going RAW, do these figures look right please?



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am just waiting until Molly's skin is sorted and then I am going to take the plunge to RAW.

I have done a lot of reading and think I may have my head around most of it but as she is 9 months old and 23 kilograms/50 pounds, do I guess her adult weight? I do not think she is going to get much bigger so I thought if I guesstimate her weight at 25 kilos and feed her 3% to start with and monitor. Does that sound right or should I go for 4 %, other than this past while being unwell she is active and gets LOADS of on and off leash exercise.
I plan on starting her only on chicken and see how she tolerates that for at least a month or maybe longer.

So if I say 25 kgs at 3% = 750 grams per day

RMB = 340(ish) grams (45%) was thinking about alternating between backs, necks to start with 
MM = 375 grams (50%)thighs, breasts
OM = 37.5 grams (5%) liver, kidney 

Am I correct? Or at least to try her on as it just doesn't sound like a lot?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions! 
She is also on Vitamin C, E, fish oil, probiotics and I bought enzymes today in preparation!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bianca, I think your percentages look fine. I change my portions around according to the dogs weight and activity, so you may have to reduce or up the meal portions now and then. 
When you are into about 3 weeks of chicken, start adding in the salmon oil, vitamin E and C before you go with another protein source(just to be sure it is tolerated). Are you are already adding supplements? They would help reduce skin issues regardless of the diet Molly is already eating.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Bianca, I think your percentages look fine. I change my portions around according to the dogs weight and activity, so you may have to reduce or up the meal portions now and then.
> When you are into about 3 weeks of chicken, start adding in the salmon oil, vitamin E and C before you go with another protein source(just to be sure it is tolerated). Are you are already adding supplements? They would help reduce skin issues regardless of the diet Molly is already eating.


Thank you so much Jane 

Yes she has been on fish oil and E for months and C since you suggested it a while back!

She has had chicken frames and necks before without any issues and also Kangaroo so I am hoping it will be a smooth transition.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I particularly am not fond of your proportions. 

When I fed raw I stuck very closely to the 80/10/10 proportions and that worked VERY well. I think 45% bone is going to be way too much.

I also thinking feeding more than 3% of her body weight would be too much. For growing puppies it's usually recommended to feed 3% (and that's what we did for Frag that kept him lean) so I cannot imagine feeding 4% to something grown, even with a lot of exercise, but I would try out 3% if you think she'll need it. 

I wouldn't worry about the proportions of course during the chicken weeks, and I would only go for two weeks on chicken. Just buy a couple whole chickens and feed the right amount of weight of the chicken every day until it's gone, then start over. Don't worry about "this much bone, this much organ". Organ should be the last thing introduced.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I particularly am not fond of your proportions.
> 
> When I fed raw I stuck very closely to the 80/10/10 proportions and that worked VERY well. I think 45% bone is going to be way too much.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you  I think I will just try 3% for the first couple of weeks and monitor her weight then.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I particularly am not fond of your proportions.
> 
> When I fed raw I stuck very closely to the 80/10/10 proportions and that worked VERY well. I think 45% bone is going to be way too much.


Just to clarify for bianca (hope you don't mind lol!) she is not feeding 45% total bone....she is feeding 45% raw meaty bones, which includes muscle meat also....for example her RMB meal may be a chicken quarter and it is only roughly 25% total bone mass, the remaining 75% is muscle meat....she is not using the same calculations as you in that respect.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Bianca, what kind of skin issues does Molly have? Jane, what kind of supplements for skin issues? Would they help with the itching related to allergies?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

omegas, B complex, E and especially vitamin C is helpful. I tried citrus bioflavonoids(natural anti-histamine) w/ Onyx~ little results so went with benedryl for her itchies.
She is still scratching and we are giving allergy injections but I don't expect results right away.

I think vitamin C is great for supporting the immune system it is a natural antihistamine, reducing inflammation as well.
This link has good info: 
Vitamins for Dogs With Allergies | eHow.com


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta's getting some good relief from the Benadryl, but I'd love to be able to get her off of it. Do you know what Onyx is allergic to?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Gib Laut said:


> Just to clarify for bianca (hope you don't mind lol!) she is not feeding 45% total bone....she is feeding 45% raw meaty bones, which includes muscle meat also....for example her RMB meal may be a chicken quarter and it is only roughly 25% total bone mass, the remaining 75% is muscle meat....she is not using the same calculations as you in that respect.


I do not mind in the least! Yes that is what I mean(t) 45% RMB not just bone!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Bianca, what kind of skin issues does Molly have? Jane, what kind of supplements for skin issues? Would they help with the itching related to allergies?


Paula, Molly has had numerous ear infections, conjunctivitis, an unexplained stomach issue (ongoing for over 5 weeks) and then just a week ago a huge hotspot. She is 9 months old and after so many vet visits, I thought I have nothing to lose but to try her on RAW. All that I have read about it makes me think it may be the best 'cure' for Moo.

I hope you can relieve Shasta of her itchies


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

paulag1955 said:


> Shasta's getting some good relief from the Benadryl, but I'd love to be able to get her off of it. Do you know what Onyx is allergic to?


 Onyx is severely allergic to dust mites and mold/storage mites. The normal level for sensitivity is 150, she was at over 3700.
I wish she had just been allergic to a food protein, much easier to eliminate.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ugh, mold is tough (I'm allergic). I'm pretty sure Shasta's allergies are not food related - at least not all of them - because of the red eyes, that clear up with the Benadryl. That says environmental to me. We have a huge yard with very diverse vegetation so I don't think there's anyway I'm going to be able to figure out exactly what's causing the problem. She will have to be a lot more uncomfortable before I go to the expense of allergy testing.


----------

